# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Turku - Lieto - Aura - Pöytyä - Oripää -linjan kilpailutus

## kuukanko

Varsinais-Suomen ELY-keskus ja Turun kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunta tilaavat yhdessä Turku - Lieto - Aura - Pöytyä - Oripää -linjan sopimuskaudelle 1.7.2014 - 30.6.2017 + 3 vuoden optiokausi.

Linjan liikenne kilpailutetaan bruttomallilla. Kalustona on 4 Euro3-matalalattiabussia, joista yksi teli.

Tarjouspyyntö löytyy ELY-keskuksen sivuilta: http://www.ely-keskus.fi/web/ely/tarjouspyynnot-ja-haut

----------


## anttipng

Ajaako joku tätä reittiä tällä hetkellä? Onko jollain kalusto valmiina tälle reitille?

----------


## jltku

Kyllä sitä reittiä liikennöi tällä hetkellä TLO. Voi tosin olla, että nykyinen sopimus on heillä Leiniön Liikenteen nimissä. Mutta TLO:n sivuilta aikataulu löytyy. Tuota ei nyt ajeta tarjouspyynnön mukaisella kalustolla. Tosin taitaa TLO:lta jäädä vapaaksi sopivaa kalustoa tuohon aikaan, kun uusi sopimus alkaa. Samaan aikaan alkaa TLO:lla Turun kaupungin kilpailuttama seutuliikenne Naantalin, Raision, Ruskon, Liedon ja Kaarinan linjoilla. Sieltä vapautuu varmaan tähän sopivaa kalustoa.

----------


## jltku

Nyt on ratkennut tämän linjan kilpailutus. Varsinais-Suomen ELY-keskuksen hankintapäätös on luettavissa Turun kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunnan esityslistalta: http://www05.turku.fi/ah/tksjlk/2014...2l/3040160.htm

Näyttää tulevan Turun suunnalle uusi toimija.

----------


## killerpop

> Nyt on ratkennut tämän linjan kilpailutus. Varsinais-Suomen ELY-keskuksen hankintapäätös on luettavissa Turun kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunnan esityslistalta: http://www05.turku.fi/ah/tksjlk/2014...2l/3040160.htm
> 
> Näyttää tulevan Turun suunnalle uusi toimija.


Itse kuvittelin että Länsilinjat on ajanut ennen tätä kuitenkin Turusta linjaa Seinäjoelle. Voihan tietty kyseessä olla trikkikuvakin.

----------


## jltku

> Itse kuvittelin että Länsilinjat on ajanut ennen tätä kuitenkin Turusta linjaa Seinäjoelle. Voihan tietty kyseessä olla trikkikuvakin.


Ok. Täsmennän ilmaisuani. Saatiin Turun suunnan paikallisliikenteeseen uusi toimija.  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kenties tämä on jo jossain mainittu, mutta Länsilinjojen fb-sivujen mukaan linjalle tulee VDL Citea LLE-120 -busseja. Telibussista ei ole mainintaa, lienee siis jo käytössä oleva.

----------


## 034

Tämä Citea uutinen oli minulle ainakin täysin uusi uutinen  :Smile:  Kiitän kun mainitsin asiasta.

----------


## kuukanko

Sinänsä mielenkiintoista, että linjalle tulee kokonaan uusia bussia, vaikka kalustopisteytystä ei ollut ja vanhat Euro3:tkin olisi kelvanneet.

----------


## hylje

Lieneekö kevyt-Citean polttoainetalous olevan sitä luokkaa, että sitä kannattaa ostaa vaikkei olisi pakko?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Valtanen tekee sittenkin paluun linjalle, alkaa ajamaan muutamaa vuoroa. Ilmeisesti Aura sivuutetaan vain ajamalla 9-tietä ja Liedon asemanseutu hoituu poikkeamalla 402 linjan päättärin kautta. Loppumatka moottoritietä. Tuskin tuosta mikään rahasampo tulee, mutta vuorot voi sopia Kyrön ja Auran kouluajojen autoihin.

----------


## tsv56

Talviaikatauluista

Huomasin, ettei syksyn aikataulukirjassa ole linjojen 403 ja 404 aikataulutietoja Auraan / Aurasta, eikä Oripäähän / Oripäästä.
Mainituista linjoista on bumaskassa kumminkin tiedot noista linjoista molempiin suuntiin Turku - Ilmarinen - Lieto as. Tai sitten minulta puuttuu muutama sivu.

Kiinnostavaa olisi tietää, jäävätkö kesäaikatauluihin tulleet tasausajat voimaan sellaisinaan, vai onko niitä muutettu ja otettu käyttöön aikaisin mahdollinen pysäkin sivutusaika? Nykyisellään matka on ajallisesti pidempi kuin Valtasen aikaan. 

No, totuuuden nimessä pitää muistaa, että hukkakierros kahdella vasemmalle kääntymisellä Raviradan pysäkille Turkuun tultaessa vie sekin aikaa. 20 metrin päähän ei aina näe onko matkustajia tulossa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ilmaristen väliajoissa pieniä muutoksia. Aura, Pöytyä ja Oripää ei kuulu Föli alueeseen, siksi kai jätetty kirjasesta pois. Ero ajoajassa voi johtua eri syistä, käytetty ylinopeus on yksi tekijä. Ei Aurasta Turkuun alle 50 minuutin ole ennenkään ehtinyt vuoroilla, joissa kulkee matkustajia - ainakaan sallituilla nopeuksilla. Lisäksi linja kulkee nykyään kauppatorille/lta, ottaa se pienikin lisäpituus kaupungin keskustassa oman aikansa.

----------


## 034

Hyvä kommentti aikataulukirjasta. Itse  en ole päässyt kirjaa vielä tutkimaan mutta ihmettelin jo kesäpainoksessa että osa linjoista on kirjassa ja osa ei. Minusta olisi hyvä mainita kaikki linjat joihin käy Föli tuotteet.

----------


## tsv56

> Ilmaristen väliajoissa pieniä muutoksia. Aura, Pöytyä ja Oripää ei kuulu Föli alueeseen, siksi kai jätetty kirjasesta pois. Ero ajoajassa voi johtua eri syistä, käytetty ylinopeus on yksi tekijä. Ei Aurasta Turkuun alle 50 minuutin ole ennenkään ehtinyt vuoroilla, joissa kulkee matkustajia - ainakaan sallituilla nopeuksilla. Lisäksi linja kulkee nykyään kauppatorille/lta, ottaa se pienikin lisäpituus kaupungin keskustassa oman aikansa.


En kiistä yllä olevaa. Kuitenkin vertailukohteena vaikkapa Turusta aamuisin 7.30 lähtenyt Valtasen vuoro, joka poimi Auraan meneviä koululaisia melkeinpä jokaiselta auralaiselta pysäkiltä. Silti perillä huonossakin kelissä 50 minuutissa klo 8.20 mennessä. Turun suuntaan kerkesi yleensä 45 minuuttiin. Missään nimessä en kannata ylinopeuksia, mutta joku ei ehtimis yhtälössä pidä paikkaansa. Onko se Turussa Kauppatorin kierto vaiko välipysäkeillä jurruttaminen ja kelloon katsominen (koska voi matkaa jatkaa) - en tiedä? Se, mikä matkustajaa piinaa, on aikataulujen pitämättömyys jo lähtöajoissa.

Pienetkin muutokset aikatauluissa ovat tärkeitä tietää koko reitillä mikäli jossain reitin osalla on muutoksia. Tätä kutsutaan mm. varmuudeksi ja luottamiseksi. Kesän aikatauluvihkossa olivat linjojen 400-sarjan aikataulut kahdessa paikassa. Nyt siis vain yhdessä, mutta puutteellisina. Vertailun vuoksi: Paraisten aikataulut löytyvät aikataulukirjasta vaikka Parainen ei ole Fölissä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Vainion Liikenteen autoilla kelpaa Föli liput ja laput Kaarinan ja Turun alueella, aikatauluversiona on edelleen käytetty Vainion omaa. Linjojen 401-404 osalta näkyy se, mikä koskettaa Liedon alueelle asti kulkevia, toisaalta eipä pari lisäsivua olisi paljoa maksaneet. Tosiaan, varmaan 45 min on voinut olla usein riittävä aika, nyt ilmeisesti monen vuoron osalta Ilmaristen väliaika hieman hidastanut. Osansa tekee myös Haagan päättärin veivaaminen, lisäpysähdykset Turun alueella jne. Eikä nyt käytettävien bussien moottoritehotkaan ole ihan Valtasen Scania-Flyer autojen luokkaa.

----------


## Rokko

Googlemaps antaa ajoajaksi Turku, puutori - Aura Säästökallio vanhalla reitillä 47 minuuttia. Kerran linjaa ajoin ja ihmettelin miksi oon koko ajan myöhässä Aurassa. Ajoaikaa oli 45 minuuttia ja sillä vuorolla, jolla menin Oripäähän niin Auraan oli aikaa 42 minuuttia. Ajoin koko matkan lievällä ylinopeudella eikä ollut edes montaa pysähdystä ja olin myöhässä. Nyt ajetaan autoilla joissa on pysäkkijarrut ja matkustajia on varmaan huomattavasti enemmän kuin vanhalla systeemillä. Muutaman kerran Valtasen autolla matkanneena tolla reitillä niin kertaakaan ei menty rajoitusten mukaan lähinnä rajoitinta vastaan. Nykyisellä linjalla ilman Zoolandian lenkkiä ajoaika Kaupptotilta T24 Säästökallioon Auraan 49 minuuttia.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Zoolandian kierros ajetaan nyt mennen tullen. Aiemmista kireistä ajoajoista samaa mielipuolta.

----------


## tsv56

> Zoolandian kierros ajetaan nyt mennen tullen. Aiemmista kireistä ajoajoista samaa mielipuolta.


Uudet ajoajat uusissa aikatauluissa linjoille 401, 402, 403 ja 404 Länsilinjojen sivuilla tuolla:
http://www.lansilinjat.fi/aikataulut...to-aura-oripaa

Muuten olen sitä mieltä, että Ilmaristen ja Liedon aikaisintaan pysäkillä -ajat  olisivat saaneet olla muutamaa minuuttia aikaisemmat.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Uudet ajoajat uusissa aikatauluissa linjoille 401, 402, 403 ja 404 Länsilinjojen sivuilla tuolla:
> http://www.lansilinjat.fi/aikataulut...to-aura-oripaa
> 
> Muuten olen sitä mieltä, että Ilmaristen ja Liedon aikaisintaan pysäkillä -ajat  olisivat saaneet olla muutamaa minuuttia aikaisemmat.


Sen enempää linjasta tietämättä, viimeksi kun näin 403:n, se oli 15 minuuttia myöhässä. Hyvä, että ovat saaneet vähän lisää ajoaikaa linjalle.

----------


## 034

1. lähdön torilta arkisin klo. 5.40 ajaa Ilmarisiin 401 toinen liikennöitsijä  :Smile:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Se on raviradan tuntumaan matkaavien työmatkalaisten toivomuksesta palautettu vuoro, aiemmin linja 14/15. Nyt sitä lähtöä on ajanut SL-Autolinjat. Länsilinjojen autoja ei ole Turussa, joten turhaa tyhjää ajoa tulisi tuskallisen paljon tuon pätkän vuoksi.

----------


## berkhof

Nykyäänhän vuorot eivät kulje enää Oripäähän ja Pöytyälle, vaan liikenne on katkaistu Auraan. Onko kellään tietoa Valtasen ajan matkustajamääristä Oripään ja Pöytyän osalta? Nämä nykyiset aikataulut, kun vaikuttivat olevan aika huonot Oripään ja Pöytyän kannalta. Muistaakseni Länsilinjojen matkustajalaskennoista kävi ilmi, että aamun ekalla vuorolla Oripäästä ei useinkaan ollut nousijoita, eikä pahemmin siinä kymmenen pintaan lähtevässä. Niinpä kunnat eivät halunneet enää rahoittaa liikennettä, ja vuorot loppuivat. Valtanenhan ajaa vielä koulupäivisin Turkuun paremmilla aikatauluilla. Valtanen yritti muistaakseni saada myös ympärivuotisia vuoroja tuolle linjalle, mutta muistaakseni ainakin Auran kunta antoi vastustavan lausunnon ELY:lle ja lopulta hakemus torpattiin. Tässä on nyt tulos: Oripäästä ja Pöytyältä ei ole kunnollisia joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä Turkuun.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eipä niitä kulkijoita paljoa ole ollut. Minusta Riihikoskelta eteenpäin on ollut aika turhaa ajoa, ja jos Oripäästä haluaa turkuun, menee Huittinen-Turku linjan autoja ainakin Oripään keskustaa ajatellen siedettävän läheltä. Vanhan tien varrelta ei kukaan tule, etenkään kun vuoroja on vaan jokunen. Riihikoskelta olisi hyvä saada säilymään vuorotarjontaa Turkuun opiskelijoita ajatellen. Muita kulkijoita ei juuri ole sieltäkään. Tilanne on varmasti ollut toinen joskus 60-luvulla.

----------

